# Shrimps!



## johnny70 (2 Sep 2008)

A shots of my cherries and crystals, got a nice little colony of both producing babies on a regular basis


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

nice shrimp, is the 1st moss fissidens?


----------



## johnny70 (2 Sep 2008)

Yeah got a ton of it in their tank, hardly any light, no ferts no co2, grows great   Lots of other moss in there too, christmas, java, spikey etc


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Sep 2008)

Nice macros  didn't know the fissidens could grow without CO2 and ferts, guess I need to add some to my tank it looks great in your and with the shrimp too  
Have you got a full tank shot and also setup details inc water temp? thanks  Hope my CRS can breed too.


----------



## johnny70 (2 Sep 2008)

Its a bog standard clearseal, 18x12x12" small 11w light, eco complete substarte, but noting planted in it, various moss and anubais, bog wood and shrimp shelters. filetred with 2 huey hung filters. no co2 no ferts

Ph 6.8, kH 0, gh 6 temp 23c

no aquascape, no pic.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Sep 2008)

Stunning pictures Johnny.


----------



## thebullit (3 Sep 2008)

stunninga as always johnny. well done on the babies. hope i start to see some soon.


----------



## johnny70 (4 Sep 2008)

Few more here   I actually have a first, a female crystal with eggs, very blurry, but you can still make her eggs out, first time I have seen them with eggs, if only I had noticed while taking the pictures


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Sep 2008)

Great photos mate, improving all the time  all you need now is to get a proper macro lens


----------

